# How to bulk dispense?



## manicmethod (Mar 22, 2012)

I'm going to have a significant party next year and would like to make my own wine and beer. I have kegging for bulk dispensing on the beer side but on the wine side I'm a little stalled. I found this:

http://www.northernbrewer.com/shop/winemaking/wine-equipment/wine-bottling/wine-on-tap/wine-on-tap-dispenser.html

but it is only 1.8 gallons so I'd need > 3 per 6 gallon batch of wine. I don't really want to spend the entire time switching bags so something that could hold 6 gallons and isn't too expensive (so that I can have 4 different wines to choose from) would be ideal. Does this exist? If not commercially are there DIY instructions?


----------



## WildBill (Mar 23, 2012)

If you have any dairies in your area see about getting some milk bags. They are filled and delivered to restaurants in a box. They are usually 5 gallons.


----------



## mmadmikes1 (Mar 23, 2012)

Use a 5 gallon Corny keg and dispense at a lower pressure to avoid any carbon problems. I have done this at 2 parties and It works fine. Same equipment as beer.


----------



## Dugger (Mar 23, 2012)

If these are going to be kit wines you can also use the bags that the juice comes in. Tap dispensers are available at your LBS to use on these bags. If these are not kits, perhaps you can get some from other kit makers. These can hold up to 15-16 liters, depending on the kits.
You could also look at bulk water dispensers used for camping - they are probably around 5 gal or so. 
This would only be for dispensing, not for bulk aging.


----------



## Putterrr (Mar 23, 2012)

Wall of Wine

Maybe this is what you're looking for. A friend designed and built it with stuff laying around and the bin was $1.25 at the dollar store. Easy to bottle, easy to use and easy to change bags. I have loaded up to 12 bottles with no problems. Just make sure the table/bookshelf can handle the weight. I loaded pictures that show how it's made in my albums.

http://www.winemakingtalk.com/photo/albums/wine-dispenser-293.html


----------



## Dugger (Mar 23, 2012)

Hey, that's a great idea Ron - kudos to your friend who did this.


----------



## Affe (Mar 23, 2012)

Putterrr said:


> Wall of Wine
> 
> Maybe this is what you're looking for. A friend designed and built it with stuff laying around and the bin was $1.25 at the dollar store. Easy to bottle, easy to use and easy to change bags. I have loaded up to 12 bottles with no problems. Just make sure the table/bookshelf can handle the weight. I loaded pictures that show how it's made in my albums.
> 
> http://www.winemakingtalk.com/photo/albums/wine-dispenser-293.html



That dispenser is AWESOME! Where can you get the bags? How do you fill them without letting any air in?

Nice share!


----------



## robie (Mar 23, 2012)

manicmethod said:


> I'm going to have a significant party next year and would like to make my own wine and beer. I have kegging for bulk dispensing on the beer side but on the wine side I'm a little stalled. I found this:
> 
> http://www.northernbrewer.com/shop/winemaking/wine-equipment/wine-bottling/wine-on-tap/wine-on-tap-dispenser.html
> 
> but it is only 1.8 gallons so I'd need > 3 per 6 gallon batch of wine. I don't really want to spend the entire time switching bags so something that could hold 6 gallons and isn't too expensive (so that I can have 4 different wines to choose from) would be ideal. Does this exist? If not commercially are there DIY instructions?



I use these dispensers and bags every year for my summer wines (RJS Orchard Breezin). They work great. Once you buy the dispenser, you can buy the bags in sets of three. 6 gallons will go into 3 bags easily. Once a bag is empty, remove it and plop in a new bag in 30 seconds. Beware these bags will keep the wine fresh for about 6 to 8 months, only. That's not a problem for me because my summer wines get made in April and are gone by September.

I buy mine and finevinewines.com (The Wine Maker's Toy Store).


----------



## SpoiledRotten (Mar 23, 2012)

Dugger said:


> If these are going to be kit wines you can also use the bags that the juice comes in. Tap dispensers are available at your LBS to use on these bags. If these are not kits, perhaps you can get some from other kit makers. These can hold up to 15-16 liters, depending on the kits.
> You could also look at bulk water dispensers used for camping - they are probably around 5 gal or so.
> This would only be for dispensing, not for bulk aging.


 
That would be a great idea! I bought about 8 of those water jugs from Walmart a year or so ago. Like stated above, just for dispensing. I like the bag/dispensor idea too. That would be great for the "skeeter P".


----------



## jswordy (Mar 23, 2012)

Lemme ask a dumb question. 

Why can't you just bulk age it and turn your carboy up in a pottery water dispenser to serve?







Is it cuz it lets air in? And how much would that hurt if your guests were thirsty? Hic.


----------

